# 24th Baroon pocket dam



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

Planning to be on the water around 5am from the Montville side. Anyone interested? I'll fish till around 10am.


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Heya John,

Good luck mate. - beautiful place. Looking forward to a trip report.


----------

